# What are the most profitable uses for a versacamm??



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

I currently have a dye sub sports apparel business but I'm adding a 54" versacamm to my arsenal so that I can expand our offerings.

I don't think I'll be able to keep my machine 100% busy with our existing business so I'm wondering what other highly profitable and highly in demand niches I could use my machine for.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Banners, printed decals, printed signs, fat heads, of course car wraps, I don't offer installing wraps though that's a little out of league.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I make most of my money with mine doing decals and heat transfers.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Banners should be #1. low cost of materials and lots of margin. 

Team uniforms can bring some bank if you print on apparel vinyl (the printable kind) you can make all kinds of unique designs and these go for a premium.


----------



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. Excuse my ignorance but could you please specify what a fat head is?


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Fat Heads are the life size photos of a football player, baseball player or whatever you want really that you stick on your wall. It is cutout to only show the player. I have one of my son in action playing football on my office wall.

http://www.fathead.com


----------



## signgeezer (Jan 7, 2011)

Kbupp,
Portrait printing on canvas can bring in some bucks, even more when stretched on wooden stretcher bars.
signgeezer


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

If you do Fathead, use Avery 2611 or Phototec, only two that actually works.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Try keep the offerings on your versacamm in line with your business. We have had the versacamm for some years now but really only print what's in line with our business and not just ramdom products.

Its a great machine and the t-shirt transfers as well as stickers keep our machine busy.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

I originally purchased my 30" Versacamm to do dark t-shirts since I already had a brother gt-541 to do the light colors.

However, I have actually only done a few t-shirts on it when I first got it (about 3 years ago). Instead I found myself venturing into areas I would not have even thought up. I have done a jewelry line with it as well as wall decals that feature my own artwork. However I find the wall decals work best for me.

I agree with the other poster that says find what complements your business line you already have.

Below is a few examples of the jewelry and wall decals I've done using my own artwork with my versacamm.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## signgeezer (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice looking work! Do you use doming material on top of your jewlery? I do decals and dome them, they really look great. If you drop a couple them off with your other orders it will get you repeats. This goes well with my sign business. The canvas prints started with a daughter's wedding.... for just a few dollars I can do a canvas print and the profit is really good!
signgeezer


----------



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your great input. I do have one other question that I'd love some guidance on. I've been playing around with my versacamm for the past few days trying to figure it all out and I'm having some major problems with creating cutlines on non-vector files using corel x5. We do a lot of custom one-off tshirt prints and most of the time the artwork that is provided is not a vector image and I'm trying to figure out how to make the process of adding cutlines to non-vector art much faster. I don't have the time to spend 15-30 minutes manually outlining an image. Are there software program that make this process faster? 

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Kevin,

If you are using CorelDraw, copy the image to another page and then do a trace on the artwork to vectorize. Then create your cutline around that. Then copy the cutline and paste it back to the original page and image. Just make sure you don't resize either one during this process. I do it that way all the time. There are a lot of videos on how to do this on YouTube if you search on Contour Cutline.

David


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

takes me 5 sec and 2 click of button to do cut lines with flexi sign


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

David has it right on. Although Sean may be able to do it quickly with Flexi - the OP asked for advice in Corel - I would go the same route as David. Should take you less than a minute. 

Kevin - if you would like, you can send me a graphic and I can produce a video with your graphic and send it back to you. I find a lot of times it helps to see with your own graphics the process and cements it a bit better. Sorry we never connected on the VC but I would still like to help in any way I can.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> David has it right on. Although Sean may be able to do it quickly with Flexi - the OP asked for advice in Corel - I would go the same route as David. Should take you less than a minute.
> 
> Kevin - if you would like, you can send me a graphic and I can produce a video with your graphic and send it back to you. I find a lot of times it helps to see with your own graphics the process and cements it a bit better. Sorry we never connected on the VC but I would still like to help in any way I can.


Kevin,

It was actually one of Steven's videos that taught me how to do it. So if he is offering to do it for you and make you a personalized video of it, you had better take him up on it. LOL!


----------



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies! Yes Steve, I'll surely take you up on your offer. Thanks so much for being such a huge help. What is a good email to send the file to? 

Kevin


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

kbupp said:


> Thanks for the quick replies! Yes Steve, I'll surely take you up on your offer. Thanks so much for being such a huge help. What is a good email to send the file to?
> 
> Kevin


Kevin - you can reach me steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com or 518-630-6655


----------



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

Steve,

Thanks so much for the video! It was very helpful.

Now on to my next question since you are the "expert" with the versacamm and media selections. I'm hoping to create tagless clothing labels for our private clothing line and was wondering if you had any suggestions on a good media type. Thanks

Kevin


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

kbupp said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks so much for the video! It was very helpful.
> 
> ...


I would recommend either Solutions Opaque, quick print or sub block media to stop any dye migration issues but they all should work well for your purpose


----------

